# Superfoods



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am happy that over time I am managing to tweek things and the improvement in my IBS has been phenominal,That being said my social life is non existant mainly due to pains, precausions and the physical toll ibs and ibs prevention has taken.Some so called "superfoods" have played a big part in making some improvement in my IBS and also in getting me more physically healthy. thinks like flax/ linseed, agave nectar have made a good start.I am now going to be joining some raw food meet ups to try to get some more superfoods into me in the hopes I may get even more improvements.The issue I am having is that these foods dont naturally come under a good for and bad for ibs collumn so i dont know which to attempt and which to avoid.Chai, Goji berries, hemp, incan berries and some more are on the list, trying to find magnesium content in them but other than that does anyone know how i can determine if they are worth a try without trial and error?


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

My dietician always tells me that if you're going to try something new, try it every other day for a week... see how your stomach is. If it is okay, then try the next new food (same way).Hope this helps.A really healthy food you might want to try is watercress. Great for the stomach. I eat it cooked (pureed with potatoes and sea salt for soup).Good luck


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably will have to end up trial and error (as even with typical triggers for IBS they effect people differently).Sometimes things like that show up here (they have an entry on goji) http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11570.cfm Sometimes that can help for things like common side effects or what it is traditionally used for (something used to treat constipation often isn't good for diarrhea, etc).Chai uses a number of herbs (If you are talking about the spiced tea) so it may depend on which ones they use.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry if this shows up twice i submitted a reply but nothing happened.I meant chia not Chai sorry, chai tea does sound nice though.Also xylobrit is a sugar substitute that i am wanting to try. but i know some sugar substitutes are really bad for us IBS D so wonder if anyone knows if this might be problematic?Trial and error is a bad way to go as most of these things will need to be tried together in recipies which is is hard to work out whats good and whats bad, also none of us like to be ill. but you are right, some times its the only way. trying to google magnisium levels but thats all i can work out to check for, some are high in calcium which is a good sign.


----------

